
Decisions and Technical Leadership E-book [pdf] - gortok
https://ruthmalan.com/Journal/2019/20190629SlideDocTechnicalLeadershipDecisions.pdf
======
imglorp
Is it mirrored?

~~~
com
It’s working on and off.

~~~
imglorp
Looks like Wayback has it, if anyone wants to take some load off.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20191027022105/https://ruthmalan...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191027022105/https://ruthmalan.com/Journal/2019/20190629SlideDocTechnicalLeadershipDecisions.pdf)

